# OnStar Reincarnation as Bluetooth Phone Interface!



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

SUCCESS! SUCCESS! SUCCESS!

The defunct analog OnStar in my 2004 VW torments me no more. I am very psyched to announce success in my efforts to engineer a VW compatible adaptation of the GM-only Bluestar module, a bluetooth 2.1 compatible interface engineered to make use of the OnStar peripherals and audio programming in the equally defunct pre-2005 analog OnStar units in equipped GM models.

The modifications required some button controller board resistor changes and an internal jump within the Bluestar unit to provide a connector lead for the radio mute function. Once that was in order, the pins from the VW Telematics harness connector plug had to be remapped and migrated to the GM Onstar harness connector plugs (2) to snap into the Bluestar module. But when all the dust settled, it was just a snap together and stow the module away proposition.

So now I can (amongst many things):



Press the White OnStar button for one second and get the voice command prompt from my Motorola Droid X Android phone.
Press the White OnStar button for three seconds and redial the last number called.
Press the White OnStar button to answer an incoming call.
Press the Blue OnStar button to answer an incoming call with the handset instead.
Press the Red OnStar button to mute a call while connected.


But the best part is, no wires! The Bluestar uses the built-in OnStar mic and the car's speakers. When a call is initiated or comes in, the VW head unit switches to "Phone" mode automatically, and the audio from the call is played over the car's speakers.

It recognizes my phone (if present) when I turn on the ignition and connects automatically. 

If multiple phones have been paired, it attempt to connect with them in the order they were added until successful (so my phone trumps my wife's when we are together).

It comes with a PC-based management/programming utility that includes a ringtone creator function (going to have to get the sheet music for AC/DC "Back in Black").

It has an A2DP audio out function that I am hoping to start tinkering with, trying to figure out if I can have an AUX signal from said A2DP port and maintain the connection to my Phatnoise DMS. That means streaming PandoraOne. Who needs a satellite radio subscription? 

Too much to really mention. I hope this long-awaited message of hope reaches a few frustrated OnStar-equipped Touareg owners. More info is posted in PassatWorld forum.

It's ALIVE! (again)


----------



## hinxster (Sep 5, 2004)

This sounds great and I'm ready to buy, but where's the OnStar module located in the '04 Touareg? Are there instructions posted somewhere that explains how to do this mod? I don't want to spend the $ unless I know that this is something that I can tackle myself.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

hinxster said:


> This sounds great and I'm ready to buy, but where's the OnStar module located in the '04 Touareg? Are there instructions posted somewhere that explains how to do this mod? I don't want to spend the $ unless I know that this is something that I can tackle myself.


I don't know if the OP realizes he posted this in a Touareg forum and he owns a Passat. Hard to say if the systems were even the same in both vehicals. So this info may serve no purpose to Treg owners. There are certain things that work on other VW's which don't work the sameway on the Touareg.


----------



## hinxster (Sep 5, 2004)

Yeti35 said:


> I don't know if the OP realizes he posted this in a Touareg forum and he owns a Passat. Hard to say if the systems were even the same in both vehicals. So this info may serve no purpose to Treg owners. There are certain things that work on other VW's which don't work the sameway on the Touareg.


Maybe so, but he DID say the unit would work on a Touareg...would be nice to know if this is true or not...


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

I was aware that I posted in Touareg. The VW Telematiks module used in all 2004-2005 VWs (New Beetles, Mark IVs, Passat B5.5s, Touaregs and Phaetons are all the same. Have a peek at yours, I think I read somewhere that in Touaregs, they are located under front passenger seat. If your Telematiks module looks like this:










Then it will work. 

As far as instructions go, there are no do-it-yourself instructions yet. I can complete the necessary mods to your button controller board, provide a modified Bluestar, and the GM Tyco connectors required to make it plug and play on your end. The process is taking shape now, my post on PassatWorld documents development and production success, and Vortex Phaeton forum has more chatter on the buzz since they have been watching my project for a few months.

:wave:


----------



## BoostAddiction (Aug 31, 2004)

I'm in if the price is reasonable.

Cool use of the otherwise useless Onstar module. When it used to work, the quality of the speakers, etc was good, so if this really works for the 04 Tregs, it will likely sound pretty good.


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

BoostAddiction said:


> I'm in if the price is reasonable.
> 
> Cool use of the otherwise useless Onstar module. When it used to work, the quality of the speakers, etc was good, so if this really works for the 04 Tregs, it will likely sound pretty good.


The audio quality is excellent through the car speakers. Is under $300 reasonable? It really will change the way you drive. I am getting so much done on the road now with voice commands and voice dial. ;-)


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

Now that this solution has been proven to work on OnStar-equipped Phaetons and Passats, it's good to recap the situation on Touareg:

1. On-Star was offered standard on 2004-2005 Touareg V10, and it was a $600 option on other Touaregs for those two same years.

1.1 Information on this forum was that less than 1% of On-Star-equipped VWs (and this included _all 2004-2005 Phaetons, standard_) were signing up for the service beyond the initial limited free year. Based on this statistic, it is safe to assume that less than 1% of non-V10 Touaregs shelled out for the $600 option.

2. Information on this forum was that On-Star couldn't be retrofitted to Touaregs not initially sold with On-Star. Hence, 2006 Touaregs such as mine cannot opt for this solution (Parrot Mki9200 serves OK)

3. The resistor mod (5V to 8V) required on the contact buttons in the roof panel will vary slightly on Touaregs vs. Phaetons because the shape of the OnStar button set.

Touareg OnStar button set:









Phaeton OnStar button set:


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

Itzmann said:


> Now that this solution has been proven to work on OnStar-equipped Phaetons and Passats, it's good to recap the situation on Touareg:


Newsflash! I modified the Touareg OnStar button controller board for BoostAddiction (Will Campbell) and completed his harness modifications on Saturday. We are just awaiting a shipment of Bluestars for him to complete his installation. While the button board has not yet been tested in place, we confirmed that the critical mute function works and switches the head unit into "Phone" mode. And test leads from the modified button board are producing the exact current differences as the reconfigured Passat and Phaeton boards.

Three or so days for 100% confirmation, but I am 98% certain we have the Touareg installation wrapped up too.

Keith


----------



## hinxster (Sep 5, 2004)

keithwbloom said:


> Newsflash! I modified the Touareg OnStar button controller board for BoostAddiction (Will Campbell) and completed his harness modifications on Saturday. We are just awaiting a shipment of Bluestars for him to complete his installation. While the button board has not yet been tested in place, we confirmed that the critical mute function works and switches the head unit into "Phone" mode. And test leads from the modified button board are producing the exact current differences as the reconfigured Passat and Phaeton boards.
> 
> Three or so days for 100% confirmation, but I am 98% certain we have the Touareg installation wrapped up too.
> 
> Keith


As I mentioned before, I'm very interested in this for my OnStar equipped 2004 Treg. Assuming that you're successful, do you plan on posting the step by step instructions somewhere? I'll want to see how technical the install is before I commit to the purchase.


----------



## BoostAddiction (Aug 31, 2004)

Looking forward to seeing this work on my Treg!


----------



## BoostAddiction (Aug 31, 2004)

*It Works! Recycling the OnStar infrastructure in the Touareg.*

Well, it's in, and works!

The modified Onstar panel works just as it did originally, including the time and direction. But now the formerly-dead Onstar buttons control the Bluetooth functions.

What is really neat is that the entire system leverages the existing factory integration with the stock headunit, so the music stops when you have a call coming in, and the call volume is adjustable from the headunit. The MFI even says "Phone" when you are on a call, just as it shows other audio sources like CD, Aux, etc. 

Of course, the received sound quality is very good, because it is coming from the speakers in the car, not some tinny speaker on a stand-alone unit.

Installing it is relatively simple- the modified button unit just snaps back into the upper console (I assume that Keith will be doing the button mods, or will publish instructions for DIYers) and the BlueStar unit just plugs in to a pair of re-pinned plugs. The new plugs use wires taken from the connector going into the old Onstar unit (which can be removed and tossed). The Touareg-specific re-pinning was documented from my car.

My iPhone 4 paired immediately, and works great. Voice dialing works with just a press of the white button on the panel, and incoming calls can be answered with the same button.

It's possible to make custom ring tones, and there is a USB interface to do more configuration if you want to get a little deeper into the system.

Really cool update for these trucks!


----------



## hinxster (Sep 5, 2004)

BoostAddiction said:


> Well, it's in, and works!
> 
> The modified Onstar panel works just as it did originally, including the time and direction. But now the formerly-dead Onstar buttons control the Bluetooth functions.
> 
> ...


That's great news! I think I'm starting to sound like a broken record, but how about some step by step instructions for the DIYs? The decision to purchase will be an easy one after I know what the install process looks like!!


----------



## BoostAddiction (Aug 31, 2004)

hinxster said:


> That's great news! I think I'm starting to sound like a broken record, but how about some step by step instructions for the DIYs? The decision to purchase will be an easy one after I know what the install process looks like!!


It's Keith's deal, and I'm sure he will post up step-by-steps.

But for me, it was having him mod the buttons in the console (and just snapping that back in (a 30 second job), then plugging in the module to the re-pinned connectors. The re-pinning takes about 10 minutes if you work carefully, and have some dexterity.

All up, it shouldn't be more than a leisurely 20-30 minutes, including study breaks.

That's it, really.


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

Just sent the second ever Treg Bluestar to Hinxtser! ;-)


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

*NTSB seeks ban on cell phone use while driving, even hands-free*

[excerpted from the article by Bloomberg News Service 13 December 2011]

The U.S. National Transportation Safety Board recommended a ban on driver use of portable electronic devices like mobile phones and smartphones, including hands-free use, citing crashes caused by distracted drivers.

Systems built into cars, like General Motors Co.’s OnStar, and global positioning systems wouldn’t be affected by the ban, said Kelly Nantel, an NTSB spokeswoman.

:laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

keithwbloom said:


> [excerpted from the article by Bloomberg News Service 13 December 2011]
> 
> The U.S. National Transportation Safety Board recommended a ban on driver use of portable electronic devices like mobile phones and smartphones, including hands-free use, citing crashes caused by distracted drivers.
> 
> ...


So this would be banned under the recommendations because this is only bluetooth. It doesn't have any GPS capability.


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

spockcat said:


> So this would be banned under the recommendations because this is only bluetooth. It doesn't have any GPS capability.


To the contrary, strictly as worded by spokesperson, "_Systems built into cars, like General Motors Co.’s OnStar_, *and* _global positioning systems_...", I believe that indicates built-in telephone interfaces would be exempt. I believe we can pretty much count on the GM lobby to knock down any attempt at banning telematics-based mobile calling use, since they have big bank invested in OnStar.

I found the following content within the NTSB recommendation letter directly from the NTSB website:

"*To the 50 states and the District of Columbia:*

(1) Ban the nonemergency use of portable electronic devices (other than those designed to support the driving task) for all drivers; (2) use the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration model of high visibility enforcement to support these bans; and (3) implement targeted communication campaigns to inform motorists of the new law and enforcement, and to warn them of the dangers associated with the nonemergency use of portable electronic devices while driving. (H-11-XX)"

It is an interesting read, inasmuch as it also recommends to wireless industry to develop technologies that prohibit operation of portable devices by occupants other than passengers, presumably through the use of sensor technologies:

"*To CTIA, The Wireless Association and the Consumer Electronics Association:*

Encourage the development of technology features that disable the functions of portable electronic devices within reach of the driver when a vehicle is in motion; these technology features should include the ability to permit emergency use of the device while the vehicle is in motion and have the capability of identifying occupant seating position so as not to interfere with use of the device by passengers. (H-11-XX)"

Big brother in your car. :what:

FWIW, the U.K. has apparently banned use of "portables" while driving unless they are attached to the vehicle, whatever that description implies. I would have to research that some more to have a better understanding.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

keithwbloom said:


> To the contrary, strictly as worded by spokesperson, "_Systems built into cars, like General Motors Co.’s OnStar_, *and* _global positioning systems_...", I believe that indicates built-in telephone interfaces would be exempt. I believe we can pretty much count on the GM lobby to knock down any attempt at banning telematics-based mobile calling use, since they have big bank invested in OnStar.
> 
> FWIW, the U.K. has apparently banned use of portables while driving unless they are attached to the vehicle, whatever that description implies. I would have to research that some more to have a better understanding.



And the title of your thread:



> *OnStar Reincarnation as Bluetooth Phone Interface! *


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

spockcat said:


> And the title of your thread: "OnStar Reincarnation as Bluetooth Phone Interface!"


I see your point. Perhaps I should re-title it then as "Built-in smartphone interface using defunct analog OnStar peripherals."

Whatever the case, in a community that frequently takes great pride in concealing installations of radar detectors and the like, this may end up having the ultimate "hidden in plain sight" happy ending for all us abandoned analog OnStar owners.

Not to forget that cellular service (calling minutes) through OnStar when it was operational were a costly monthly out of pocket, and now with nearly unlimited calling plans available on most carriers for current generation smartphones, it is an added sweetness to be able to use the OnStar "leave behinds" with such productivity at no additional subscription expense.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

keithwbloom said:


> I see your point. Perhaps I should re-title it then as "Built-in smartphone interface using defunct analog OnStar peripherals."


Relabel it whatever you like but if the NTSB recommendation were to become law then this and all other bluetooth devices (hidden or not) would be illegal. Police see you talking to no one in your car, they can ticket you. You crash while talking they pull your cell records and arrest you.


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Relabel it whatever you like but if the NTSB recommendation were to become law then this and all other bluetooth devices (hidden or not) would be illegal. Police see you talking to no one in your car, they can ticket you. You crash while talking they pull your cell records and arrest you.


Debate is healthy. It stirs the thought processes. I am not sure the NTSB recommendations as they are written would go that far. I would hope that they would take a more practical (and, IMHO, logical) approach not unlike the U.K. where the the new regulations prohibit "_The use of a hand-held phone or similar hand-held device while driving... A hand-held device is something that 'is or must be held at some point during the course of making or receiving a call or performing any other interactive communication function'... provided that a phone can be operated without holding it, then hands-free equipment is not prohibited by the new regulation. A device is 'similar' to a mobile phone if it performs an interactive communication function by transmitting and receiving data. Examples of interactive communication functions are sending and receiving spoken or written messages, sending or receiving still or moving images and providing access to the internet._"

This level of regulation is more tempered and seems more likely than a total ban to pass muster in state legislatures.

Of course, with restrictions as described above, all built-in interfaces would be permissible for use and, as in the U.K., portable devices securely mounted in the car so as to not require handling during use, would also be kosher for use. Merely pushing buttons on a mounted device would not be a violation by the U.K. model — "_...pushing buttons on a phone while it is in a cradle or on the steering wheel or handlebars of a motorbike for example is not covered by the new offence, provided you don't hold the phone._"

All excerpts cited are from FAQ page on U.K. Government Department of the Environment website.

Cheers,

Keith


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

Just a quick update... this solution has been working exceptionally well on our Phaeton with sw version 12-0311 on the OnStar replacement module. Quite a worthy mod: simple, high quality audio, and 100% OEM looks by using the OEM OnStar keypad, microphone, wiring, and interface.

Our Parrot Mki9200 bluetooth on our Touareg 2006 is _nearly_ OEM looks because we use the steering wheel controls and it also is very effective and high-quality. Nonetheless, it is not 100% OEM looks because we have the Parrot microphone tucked up in a corner, and so it is visible to the discerning eye, which I do not like... plus, sometimes, when we use our aircraft-type silver windshield sunscreen, the little mic becomes unhinged and has to be re-set on its hinge. The resetting of the hinge is a 5-second job, but it goes to show what happens when things are not OEM.

The Parrot on the Touareg is also a bit more fiddly because from the time we turn on the ignition, the Parrot takes a bit over a minute to boot up and synch with the iPhone. Not so with the OnStar/Costar, which syncs up almost immediately.

Net/net, the OnStar reincarnation wins and I rate our Parrot handsfree solution as second-best to the OnStar bluetooth refit. Too bad the OnStar reincarnation is only available to Touaregs that came with OnStar installed from the factory, so it is not an option for our T.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Itzmann said:


> Our Parrot Mki9200 bluetooth on our Touareg 2006 is nearly OEM looks because we use the steering wheel controls and it also is very effective and high-quality. Nonetheless, it is not 100% OEM looks because we have the Parrot microphone tucked up in a corner, and so it is visible to the discerning eye, which I do not like... plus, sometimes, when we use our aircraft-type silver windshield sunscreen, the little mic becomes unhinged and has to be re-set on its hinge. The resetting of the hinge is a 5-second job, but it goes to show what happens when things are not OEM.
> 
> The Parrot on the Touareg is also a bit more fiddly because from the time we turn on the ignition, the Parrot takes a bit over a minute to boot up and synch with the iPhone. Not so with the OnStar/Costar, which syncs up almost immediately.


You could install the OEM mic in the overhead console that the was used with the OnStar system in the Touareg. 

As for the long connection time, I find this odd because the Parrot CK3100 in my Touareg probably connects to my iPhone in 10-15 seconds.


----------



## my08egg (Apr 25, 2011)

I agree with sockcat! :thumbup:


----------



## Mister Wolfsburg (Jul 29, 2001)

*Available?*

So did this kit ever get produced for purchase?


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

Mister Wolfsburg said:


> So did this kit ever get produced for purchase?


Bluetooth conversion for OnStar equipped VW/Audi chassis, yes. If your VAG/Audi was not originally equipped with OnStar, your options are new head unit (with Bluetooth) or Parrot Bluetooth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

